# Circus Monkey Hubs



## SBH1973

Does anyone know anything about Circus Monkey hubs? They look a lot like Novatec, Chosen, or any number of inexpensive hubs coming out of Taiwan (not China). But I can't find much about them. They are incredibly cheap and pretty light, too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Circus-Monkey-R...Accessories&hash=item1e5cc44cdd#ht_7611wt_809

I don't know why anyone would call their product "Circus Monkey," and perhaps they are a little sketch. My sense is they're probably as good as any of the light hubs coming out of Asia, but I just don't know.

Anyway, if you know about these and want to comment, please do. But please, no "I haven't heard of them, but they're probably junk because they're cheap" comments.


----------



## rroadie

Mine needed a bit of grease on the freehub prawls but after that they have been fine. They roll nice, are very light and are muy cheap. Wish they came in black or silver though, hate orange.


----------



## alexb618

they are good, the guys on WW love them

a friend of mine has built some up with open pro ceramics for winter


----------



## bikerjulio

I now have about 500k on a wheelset with these hubs. seem simple and well made. no issues so far. as with roadie I thought the freehub a little loud. these pull apart and the pawls were dry. so a little lithium grease and all is well. I really bought them for the colour to match my eddy AX orange theme.


----------



## SBH1973

Thanks for the replies. These seem like a great deal!


----------



## Emilio700

*24/28 road*

Just ordered a set of road 24/28H for some 38mm carbon cross tubs. Weren't listed on ebay so I sent them a message and they made a one item listing for me. 

Thought that might be useful for the guys that need a bit stronger wheel than a 20/24H


----------



## cmg

how is the hub flange spacing? are they wider than american classic hubs?


----------



## SBH1973

There are lots of different lightweight hubsets being sold direct from Taiwan on Ebay. I ended up buying direct from a supplier for my build and have started selling them myself for a little less than the going price on Ebay. Mine are also about 16 grams lighter, not that that makes too much of a difference, and have six pawls, not three.


----------



## cmg

SBH1973 said:


> There are lots of different lightweight hubsets being sold direct from Taiwan on Ebay. I ended up buying direct from a supplier for my build and have started selling them myself for a little less than the going price on Ebay. Mine are also about 16 grams lighter, not that that makes too much of a difference, and have six pawls, not three.



are they easily dismantled? can the axle come out easily? can end cap play be adjusted?
bought a carbon wheelset and none of the above is true. Not buying another wheelset where I can't take the hubs apart myself.


----------



## bikerjulio

They are easy to pull apart by hand. There is no adjustment on sealed bearings which these have.

Lots more km now. no problems.


----------



## SBH1973

I have not dismantled the hubs I bought, but a mechanic who bought a set from me did and said that they "looked very good." I think they're very similar in quality to Circus Monkey, Dixie, and any number of CNC lightweight road hubs you'll find on Ebay.


----------



## Emilio700

Getting ready to build these onto some ebay 38mm carbon tubs with 2x black Revo's.
1220g according to DT's calc. Was looking at CX-Rays and Aerolites but decided it was silly to spend so much on what are some pretty budget wheels otherwise. That the Revo's are just about as light, easier to build and a fraction of the cost is a no brainer. They're for cross and I'm about 170lbs. Hoping they'll provide a nice balance between stiffness, compliance and fatigue life. They'll end up costing me about $430 so no big deal if they turn out wonky. $430! Just blows me away how inexpensive these things are. A lighter rider could run the 20/24, radial fronts/ND and end up in the 1100g range for under $400.

A few observations:

- 2x FHB bearings are 6902, 2x hub body bearings are 6802
- Front hub bearings had a tiny rough spot and a healthy amount of seal drag. No surprise considering the hub is only like $45.
- Machining quality is good
- Steel insert for axle stubs is a nice touch for those with Ti frames.
- FHB is shotpeened before anodizing. Nice touch to offset the embrittlement that ano does.
- O-ring's on axles help keep moisture out.
- As others mentioned, the FHB pawls need a tad more synthetic grease than they ship with
- Outside of flanges canted inward a few ° which helps spread spoke load over greater area instead of concentrating it at tip of flange

My hub measurements for the road hubs:

Rear, 28H 225g
38.0 ND ctr to flange
17.0 DS ctr to flange
47.0 DS flange dia
38.5 ND flange dia
3.0 spoke hole, looks like old style aero spokes might fit
3.0 flange thickness, radial head in with CX-rays OK as they need a thick flange when run that way

Front, 24H 80g
32.5 ctr to flange
32.0 flange dia
3.0 spoke hole
3.0 flange thickness

Use these measurements only for reference. Don't blame me if they are off by a bit or you order the wrong spokes!


----------



## StefanG

Regarding the Circus Monkey hubs, are those the published specs or are those your measurements? I ask because I have recently purchased a set of "Moyon" hubs that look identical (to me) to the CM hubs, but the specs I was given are a bit different than what you published, so was just curious.


----------



## Emilio700

My set ended up at 1185g w/o QR's. Not tensioned yet as I'm waiting for dishing tool to arrive.
24/28H
DT Revo, 14mm Sapim alloy black ano nipple all 2x
I'm about 175# right now. Will run these with 32mm Tufo Flexus Primus in frequently hardpack with embedded rocks or grassy/bumpy SoCal courses.


----------



## Sablotny

*K, Sbh*

I'll bite - what brand do you sell, how much and any pics? I need a pair of mountain hubs for a city bike project.


----------



## foofighter

bumping from the dead. Looking on fleebay but most of the monkey hubs are offered w/ 20 hole front and 24 hole rear, building this wheel for my wife so just curious if i should keep looking for 24 front and 28 rear


----------



## Emilio700

foofighter said:


> bumping from the dead. Looking on fleebay but most of the monkey hubs are offered w/ 20 hole front and 24 hole rear, building this wheel for my wife so just curious if i should keep looking for 24 front and 28 rear


send ebay message to seller or contact through site for them. That's what I did.

http://www.circusbike.com/index.html


----------



## foofighter

thanks emilio!


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...everything is so...orange! 

I'm thinking of building an 88mm rear wheel just for the heck of it.


----------



## foofighter

Lee, i was telling randy that i'm building up my wife a nice light wheelset for cheap now after reading all this stuff should be good. Well i'll just get the parts and have someone competent to build it...


----------



## AvantDale

Let me know what parts you end up getting. I want to get a 24h 88mm rim and build it up.


----------



## teleguy57

I'm building up a pair 32/32 in black w/Velocity A23s and Sapim db spokes right now. One wheel laced, lacing the other tomorrow. At the time I ordered they had silver too. They are smooth, and light!

You'll find the hub dimensions in this post courtesy of Lectron.


----------



## StefanG

Another option is BikeHubStore.com. Basically the same thing as the CircusMonkey hubs, but are sold from US (imported from Tiwan I believe). And I believe price is better as well.


----------



## offline246

I built up a set of wheels using the Circus Monkey hubs. Have maybe 200 miles on them so far. I was adjusting the rd tonight when I noticed that the rear wheel would not freewheel, but rather, the rear wheel turned the cranks (when going forward).

Any ideas as to the cause?

Are there any instructions for disassembling these hubs? 

-- Thanks!


----------



## Sablotny

I discovered its not very complicated - grab the aluminum end caps and pull!


----------



## offline246

Pulled off the end caps, removed the part with the pawls and the axle. Wiped everything down, regreased and reassembled. Seems ok now. Here is the interesting part. I rode the other day on some wet pavement (was misting out very lightly) and now the rear hub gets wonky??

Can someone explain this - is this just a cheap hub or am I doing something wrong?

-- Thanks.


----------



## MaLóL

offline246 said:


> Pulled off the end caps, removed the part with the pawls and the axle. Wiped everything down, regreased and reassembled. Seems ok now. Here is the interesting part. I rode the other day on some wet pavement (was misting out very lightly) and now the rear hub gets wonky??
> 
> Can someone explain this - is this just a cheap hub or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> -- Thanks.


These hubs are great, there is a guy in Spain who has sold over 60 wheelsets with these hubs.

Now the problems are:
-freewheel comes with very little grease or with now grease, so just when you get them, open them and put enough shimano thick grease or similar.

-2nd issue, and this one is a bit more un-known; included berings are low quality, they get rusted or oxided with water, when riding on wet weather or cleaning the bike. BUT, you can find easily decent bearings on fleabay, stainless bearings, with blue seals, for about 7$ each bering, and problem solved, you get a great hubset for a great price.

I will get mine soon, gonna order a bearings kit also.


----------



## jmkimmel

Malol - do you know what the bearing size/type is for these?


----------



## MaLóL

*no, i don't*

no, i don't know it yet.


----------



## jnbrown

Just built a rear wheel with Circus Monkey hub.
I am really impressed with the quality for the price.
Wouldn't hesitate to use these again.
Only problem I had was the QR skewer fit really tight so I had to sand it down a bit.
Front wheel is next.


----------



## dave2pvd

I'm racing on a pair of 28/32s laced to Major Toms.

So far, no problems. My wheel builder friend turned me on to the CM hubs. Happy to see cartridge bearings in there. Makes for very easy adjustment and maintenance/replacement.

Communication was responsive. 28/32 was not on their eBay storefront. I was told to order whatever I wanted and add a comment that I wanted 28/32. Hubs arrived after ~1 week.


----------



## bikerjulio

In my first post here I noted no apparent lubricant in the freehub. A little light lithium grease and all was well.

Mine are now 18 months old - no problems.


----------



## Sheepo

Will bladed aerolite spokes fit through the spoke holes?

I plan on using them on every side except for read drive which will be dt comps.


----------



## Sheepo

Emilio700 said:


> Rear, 28H 225g
> 38.0 ND ctr to flange
> 17.0 DS ctr to flange
> 47.0 DS flange dia
> 38.5 ND flange dia
> 3.0 spoke hole, looks like old style aero spokes might fit
> 3.0 flange thickness, radial head in with CX-rays OK as they need a thick flange when run that way
> 
> Front, 24H 80g
> 32.5 ctr to flange
> 32.0 flange dia
> 3.0 spoke hole
> 3.0 flange thickness


Do you think dt swiss aerolite spokes will work in these hubs?


----------



## vortechcoupe

Sheepo said:


> Will bladed aerolite spokes fit through the spoke holes?
> 
> I plan on using them on every side except for read drive which will be dt comps.


Yes, aerolites are 2.3mm wide at the blade, most hubs have spoke holes that are 2.4 or 2.5mm.


----------



## Sheepo

You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## alexalecu

Does anyone know, by any change, the size of the bearings in the front hub?


----------



## MaLóL

I´m building a set of 24+28 wheels with these hubs and a 390g rims.

I´m wondering what butted spokes would be the best... I´m planning on sapim 1.8-1.6-1.8 front and rear. what do you guys think? should i go for supercomp or competition on the rear drive side?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sheepo

Depends your weight and power. I would build with comps if you want stiffness. The weight difference is minimal.


----------



## MaLóL

I ended up with sapim lasers 24+28. Could have gone comps with 20+24... hum...

let's see how it end up in terms of stiffness. hope it's good enough.


----------



## alexalecu

alexalecu said:


> Does anyone know, by any change, the size of the bearings in the front hub?


To answer my own question: the front hub bearings are R4 2RS.


----------



## vqdriver

does anyone know where to get replacement freehub bodies? i want to change my shimano body to campy? also, what's the word on redishing after swapping?

alexalecu - where'd you find the replacements bearings? are you replacing the rears as well?


----------



## alexalecu

vqdriver said:


> alexalecu - where'd you find the replacements bearings? are you replacing the rears as well?


I am not getting replacements - instead, I will repack the bearings with marine grease. Although the front hub bearings don't want to come out, and I am afraid that if I go too hard on them I will damage them.


----------



## samh

my pawls feel/smell like oil is on them. Is that not good enough? My LBS uses teflon oil. I thought too thick is not good?


----------



## jomajisa

Hello,
Regards to everyone I am new member,

I want to make my own road wheels with hubs HRW2 Circus Monkey, and wanted to know your opinion. Now my weight around 188 lbs, and like you MaLóL, I want 24 holes front and 28 rear.
I will choose possibly aero spokes CN 424 
I have calculated the size of the spokes with dtswis spoke calculator

The rims are this NoTubes ZTR Alpha 340 Rim , and a person who bought it, he advises putting in calcualdor the ERD 593 mm instead of 591 mm as recommended by the manufacturer.

If you can advise me, I would really appreciate it.
Regards
Thank you very much.


----------



## bikerjulio

I built the Stan's rims with Monkey hubs recently. Yes use ERD 593. But also don't forget to include correct nipple length. Default is 12mm, but 14mm gives a little more to work with on these rims. It's what I used.


----------



## jomajisa

Thanks bikerjulio, then I will do so.
Where do you buy the hubs normally?Where to buy it off ebay?
If you do it on eBay to ebike.ltd, what price I can get after negotiation?
Regards


----------



## bikerjulio

Mine were bought almost 2 yrs ago. Seller was in Taiwan but I don't remember name. were about $120 with shipping and were carefully packed. I originally built them with Open Pros. Just rebuilt with the Stan's.


----------



## jomajisa

I´m glad to know that after 2 years still work.
I have seen Stan's and the Circus Monkey with single butted spokes.
I like aero spokes.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## gregnash

Glad to find this thread, my brother has a good riding buddy that builds mtn wheels with these quite frequently so I was wondering about the quality of the road. I just picked up a CX bike and would like to change out the stock wheels as my first upgrade. I was thinking of doing these with Velocity A23 hoops but this will be my first build ever. I am 6' tall and fluctuate 185-190#s out of the shower, so which spokes would I use and it seems like I would be the heaviest rider on this thread with them. Will probably go 32/32 just for security sake as I am hard on my mtb. 

Thoughts?


----------



## mikem1977

gregnash said:


> Glad to find this thread, my brother has a good riding buddy that builds mtn wheels with these quite frequently so I was wondering about the quality of the road. I just picked up a CX bike and would like to change out the stock wheels as my first upgrade. I was thinking of doing these with Velocity A23 hoops but this will be my first build ever. I am 6' tall and fluctuate 185-190#s out of the shower, so which spokes would I use and it seems like I would be the heaviest rider on this thread with them. Will probably go 32/32 just for security sake as I am hard on my mtb.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've done a lot of Googling on the lightweight Taiwanese hubs. It seems that they are working out well for people and I haven't read about any catostrophic failures. That said, since I am 200+ pounds, I personally decided to go with Shimano Ultegra 32/32 hubs because the hub shells are forged instead of CNC-milled from box stock. Forged shells are stronger than CNC and give me more peace-of-mind, although Ultegra is pretty darn heavy at nearly 500 grams for a hubset. Hence no lightweight build for me. 

Consider this-- Shimano Dura-Ace hubs are 360+ grams and cost over $400. Circus Monkey hubs are like 1/4 the price and significantly lighter. Incredible value or too good to be true? On the other hand, Shimano DA hubs have to work for people who weight 300+ pounds! 

If I weighed less than 200, I probably wouldn't think twice about trying out low-cost Taiwanese hubs. Lightweight rims are probably far more likely to fail than the hubs.


----------



## gregnash

yeah that is what I was thinking but really I guess what I was asking was more regarding the lacing? Should I go with a 32/32 set or do a 28/32 set? I am thinking that while the 32/32 sounds good that I am really not heavy enough to truly warrant the 32/32. And like you said, really at ~$150 for the set (f/r hubs) you really can't go wrong. 

However, word of warning to those that have not read the full thread, it does seem that these can be spotty regarding the amount of grease added to the bearings. It is a good idea to take the freehub off before you lace them up and inspect them to ensure that they are good. If not add some grease and all should be well (and another poster ended up finding out that the bearings are fairly common and easy to replace - another added bonus).


----------



## vqdriver

Where can you get a replacement freehub body for these? 
I'd like to change mine from shimano to campy. And what's the word in redishing once changed?

Of course if anyone has campy and wants shimano I have a new one I'd gladly swap with you.


----------



## gregnash

Send a message to the guys on ebay regarding the freehub or contact them directly.


----------



## pushstart

*BHS hubs recommended as alternative*

Hi folks -

I did a lot of research on the Circus Monkey road hubs when considering them for my commuter wheelset. Ultimately, the report that the bearings were not stainless steel led me to choose bikehubstore.com hubs instead. These aren't the same, but are another option for a low-price Taiwan hub (someone said they are Bitex hubs, but Brandon @ BHS says they are not -- but same mold). I just wanted to report that the BHS hubs have been fantastic so far. I have them on two wheelsets that collectively have around 6k miles now, so while this is obviously a long way from being a testament to durability, these are holding up great without any issues.

Here are my highlights:
- Fantastic customer service. Brandon is great with communication and ships very, very promptly -- and it's not shipping across the ocean.
- Price is unbeatable.
- Lightweight, great hub choices. The road hubs were lighter than anything else anywhere near their pricepoint; the available wide front hub was attractive (though I opted for the narrower hub and laced front elbows out, radial).
- I like that they're a little louder since I commute on them; I like being audible (they're not loud like Hope Pro II or Chris King, just louder than more traditional road hubs).
- The enduro cartridge bearings were a great sell. I have no intention of opening my hubs on a regular basis to service them, so I want something low-maintenance. OTOH, these are easy to pull apart, so presumably I can learn how to replace the bearings if I ever need to do that.
- The availability of replacement freehub bodies is a nice sell; alloy bodies get marred up (especially by the stupid Shimano 105 cassettes that don't even have teeth for all the grooves in freehub body in the middle/heavy-use sprockets!) and so knowing that I can replace it easily is comforting.
- I like that they're not branded. Goes great with the unbranded kinlin rims and naked ti frame.

I do kinda wish there was an orange hub option, as that is kinda cool  -- but blacks and silvers are fairly timeless.

I've also bought a few sets of Kinlin rims from bikehubstore.com; hard to beat the price/weight proposition of the Kinlin rims. Easy to build a relatively light (1200-1400g) wheelset in the 250-350 price range.


----------



## evankuhl

I just got a pair in the mail, hoping to build them up soon

http://youtu.be/1ZCMXqnfwAU


----------



## bikerjulio

Same color as mine. Suggest you pull the rear hub apart (literally) and put a little oil or light grease on the pawls. They used to be shipped dry.

2 years with no problems.


----------

